# Sunday River Opens for Lift Serviced Downhill Mountain Biking and Chairlift Rides



## Greg (Aug 13, 2007)

Not new news, but:

http://news.alpinezone.com/17321/


----------



## molecan (Aug 14, 2007)

Anybody been up to check it out yet?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 14, 2007)

Alot of talk about it on the river board.  Reviews have been good so far.


----------

